# Ocracoke Halloween



## TreeClimber (Oct 10, 2017)

Best night of drum CATCHING I have experienced. A southerly wind had the waves kicked up well. Dad caught the first drum at dark, a 38 incher. He and I caught 8 more over the next 2 hours ranging from 50" down to 24" or so. 

Watching the phosphorescent sparkles in the waves as the big one swam away is a image I hope I won't soon forget. 

Standing at the edge of the suds, rod in hand, excitedly chatting with my aging dad while waiting for the next hit is another experience I hope is seared in my memory. Truly the best of times.

I'll add pictures if I can figure out how.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

TreeClimber said:


> Best night of drum CATCHING I have experienced. A southerly wind had the waves kicked up well. Dad caught the first drum at dark, a 38 incher. He and I caught 8 more over the next 2 hours ranging from 50" down to 24" or so.
> 
> Watching the phosphorescent sparkles in the waves as the big one swam away is a image I hope I won't soon forget.
> 
> ...


Very Eloquent words my friend... I'm sort of jealous ...

To post pics since these Bozo's took over forum is; click on "go to advanced" down below on the right, then click the third icon from the right on the tool bar above. Select the pic you want to post let it load and then click "upload" 

I always use the "desktop version " whether mobile phone, iPad or desktop.
Looking forward to seeing them.


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Enjoy the time's with him for as you can because those memories will have to last your lifetime ,


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Sounds great. Cherish those times. My dads gone now and what I would give for that time together.


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

Nice trip. miss making those memories with my Dad. enjoy them.


----------



## TreeClimber (Oct 10, 2017)




----------



## TreeClimber (Oct 10, 2017)




----------



## TreeClimber (Oct 10, 2017)

Currently eating a blackened 25 incher. Life is good!


----------



## 23mako (Aug 24, 2016)

Awesome report. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Nice job,thanks for the report... That second pic is a studbolt!!!


----------



## Phillyfanatic (Jul 8, 2016)

That's what it's all about. I love fishing. I love fishing with my family better. I love catching with my family better. Anytime I see a loved one catch a fish that I would have loved to cath it makes me proud and happy. I imagine those are all the feelings you felt. Congrats!


----------



## time2be (Sep 16, 2008)

That is great times. They go so fast.


----------

